# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar > CONTRERAS >  Definitivamente, Contreras se queda a medias

## Luján

Leo en el Levante-EMV impreso de hoy una noticia que me ha llamado la atención, y busqué en la edición digital para ponerla a continuación:




> *Contreras suspende la prueba y no se llenará nunca al 100%*
> 
> 
> *La "mega presa"  de Contreras nunca se llenará. El deterioro del muro del Collado sería  tan rápido, el riesgo de colapso tan elevado y tan reducido el impacto  del agua retenida en el conjunto de la cuenca del Júcar que no merece la  pena "jugársela", dicen en el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. Las  recientes pruebas de auscultación y medida realizadas en el Collado no  han hecho sino confirmar los problemas de estabilidad de la presa.
> *
> 
> 
> *JOSÉ SIERRA VALENCIA *  				 La presa del Collado, que cierra  el embalse de Contreras en el lado de  Castilla-La Mancha, no soportaría la presión de los 872 hectómetros  cúbicos para los que fue diseñado el pantano a finales de  los años  sesenta,  capaz teóricamente de albergar un inmenso volumen de agua  suficiente para dar de beber a Valencia y su área metropolitana durante  ocho años aunque no cayera una gota de lluvia. Desde 1973 existen  informes que anticipan los problemas que se registraron ya en 1979,  cuando el embalse alcanzó los 454 hectómetros cúbicos, y que se han  repetido  a finales de la pasada primavera, cuando las lluvias  permitieron que el pantano llegara de nuevo la cota de  651 metros sobre  el nivel del mar y  se acercó a los 450 hectómetros almacenados.
> La  Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar ha recuperado en los últimos meses  la dispersa documentación existente sobre la presa, ha hablado con  quienes la construyeron y vigilaron en su fase inicial, e invertido  miles de euros en renovar  los sistemas de auscultación y medida,  haciendo controles diarios del comportamiento de la presa.
> ...


Y digo yo, que se podría plantear tirar abajo el muro del collado si no vale para nada.

Y de paso que se tira abajo, plantear reconstruirlo con un mejor proyecto, conociendo ya la situación del subsuelo.

----------


## jasg555

Lo mismo opiné yo hace tiempo. Si se puede levantar la torre de Tai Pei (o como se escriba) sobre un subsuelo fangoso e inestable, se podría derruir la presa del Collado y hacer una  nueva con las técnicas actuales. El impacto ecológico sería mínimo, e inundaría un vaso ya existente. No hay que desviar ríos, etc... se podría trabajar tranquilamente.

Hay cosas que no entiendo por qué no se han llevado ya hacia adelante. Se gasta el dinero en otras cosas menos importantes y en ésto...

----------


## IMP68

Opino lo mismo que vosotros. Si ya tienen tan claro que no se puede subir a mas de la cota 651, pues que se estudie su reconstrucción y que se realice si es viable. 

Una pregunta, si la sabeis ¿Si hubiera una importante avenida de agua, se podría aliviar el agua sin que llegara a la presa del Collado con el volumen de agua que hay ahora? ¿Que capacidad de desembalse tiene el aliviadero que han construido recientemente?

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Opino lo mismo que vosotros. Si ya tienen tan claro que no se puede subir a mas de la cota 651, pues que se estudie su reconstrucción y que se realice si es viable. 
> 
> Una pregunta, si la sabeis ¿Si hubiera una importante avenida de agua, se podría aliviar el agua sin que llegara a la presa del Collado con el volumen de agua que hay ahora? ¿Que capacidad de desembalse tiene el aliviadero que han construido recientemente?
> 
> Saludos


Pues mira, la capacidad de alivio del desagüe intermedio es de 358m³/s según la ficha del MMA.

Muy pero que muy fuerte tendría que venir el Cabriel para que ese gigantesco aliviadero no pudiera al menos sacar lo que le entrara al Embalse.


Curioso que en la ficha de la SEPREM, la suma de los dos aliviaderos de Contreras de como caudal de desembalse 2475m³/s, cuando en la del MMA da 358.6m³/s (intermedio)+124.55m³/s(cota superior)=483.15m³/s

EDIT: Si se diera el caso de una riada tal que el aliviadero intermedio no pudiera con ella, estaríamos hablando de que TODOS los embales aguas abajo de Contreras (Embarcaderos, Cortes, Naranjero) estarían aliviando por todos los sitios posibles para dejar paso al agua hasta que llegara a Tous. Sería un espectáculo digno de ver.

Por la parte de la seguridad, el ascenso del nivel de agua no sería muy rápido, y el dique del collado tampoco caería de hoy para mañana. Si han puesto el nuevo Nivel Máximo Normal en 444Hm³ es porque pueden llegar a unos pocos Hm³ más con seguridad, como pasa en todas las presas (muchas las hemos visto este año por encima del 100% y todas ellas sin problemas).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una pregunta, si la sabeis ¿Si hubiera una importante avenida de agua, se podría aliviar el agua sin que llegara a la presa del Collado con el volumen de agua que hay ahora? ¿Que capacidad de desembalse tiene el aliviadero que han construido recientemente?


Creo que era cercano a los 400 m3/s, unos 360 y tantos m3/s  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*De la Revista de Obras Públicas:

Partiendo del embalse a su nivel máximo recomendado en las condiciones actuales de seguridad (cota 651.00 msnm):

Q(500) = 2.135 m3/s, evacúa hasta un caudal de 363 m3/s y elevándose un nivel máximo de embalse a la cota 654.50 msnm

Q(1000) = 2563 m3/s), evacúa hasta un caudal de 366 m3/s, alcanzándose un nivel máximo de embalse a la cota 655.60 msnm

* Si el embalse se encontrara a la cota 669.00 msnm (MEN de Contreras), se podría bajar hasta la cota 651.00 en tan sólo 7 días, suponiendo que al embalse durante el vaciado,  el caudal modular del río (13 m3/s)*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con lo que le gustaba al tío Paco que las obras salieran perfectas... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

En cuanto a esa reconstrucción del Collado, pues... aquí hay trabajo y del bueno, unas buenas horas para ICCP's y Geólogos... esas margas que hay debajo son muy puñeteras..., ahí hay que echar unas buenas horas de catas, sondeos, perforaciones, sísmica por refracción, tomografías eléctricas, radiografías, ecografías, resonancias magnéticas, TAC's...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Solución al problema: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=7180  :Wink:  y todos contentos... yo el primero  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Solución al problema: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=7180  y todos contentos... yo el primero 
> 
> Un saludo.



Dí que sí!!!!

----------


## cantarin

Ciertamente compañeros, les hubiera salido mas barato, tirarla y hacerla nueva, seguro que les sale mejor y podrían subir mas la capacidad del embalse.

Supongo que podremos ver el embalse con 450 hm3 porque no le de tiempo a soltar tanta agua que recibirá este año, porque sino puede causar destrozos, pero vamos que Tous se va a llenar a este paso. 

Lo del proyecto de F. Lázaro es una gozada, y con lo que no van a inundar de Contreras que lo vendan y sacan dinero para expropiar lo que se inunde en la nueva presa, asi por lo menos recuperamos un poco de caudal.

Un saludo y seguro que Contreras dará mucho que hablar este año.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> seguro que Contreras dará mucho que hablar este año.


Me temo que sí  :Embarrassment: , y como le de por llover bien y Contreras venga a soltar y soltar agua como está el tema por ahí, va a haber palos y gordos... :Cool:

----------


## cantarin

> Me temo que sí , y como le de por llover bien y Contreras venga a soltar y soltar agua como está el tema por ahí, va a haber palos y gordos...


Pues si es asi que viene lluvias, tendrán que hacer varias cosas. Alarcón soltar única y exclusivamente el caudal ecológico, que como aun no debe estar implantado por la directiva marco, sino solo el habitual que sueltan, pues lo soltarán, el de Cortés se abastecerá de Contreras y bueno TOUS si es que ya han acabado las pruebas se verá lleno o hasta donde pueda llegar, pero vamos que si hubiera una tubería también llenarían Escalona que el pobre con los 5 hm3 que tiene permanece como una tumba impasible. 

Quizás en segundo lugar puede que Contreras pase de los 450 hm3 para ir soltando porque tampoco pueden soltar a toco mocho y hacer problemas mayores. Quizás el muro no esté para soportar toda la presión del embalse lleno, pero quizás un tiempo determinado superar un poco de agua para soltarla con seguridad, eso si no creo que vayan a subir mucho el nivel de contreras ya se cuidaran de ello, pero algo mas de esos 444 hm3 si creo que puedan subir temporalmente para soltar el agua con seguridad.

Lo de los palos puede que ahora no haya palos, pero dentro de unos años cuando les falte el agua seguro que se tiran un poco de los pelos... tiempo al tiempo pero vamos que en el Jucar Contreras y Tous van a ser pasos obligados jejeje.

un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> puede que Contreras pase de los 450 hm3 para ir soltando porque tampoco pueden soltar a toco mocho y hacer problemas mayores.


En casos como éste, no creo que duden en tirar agua, sea el caudal que sea. No creo que duden entre que suba el nivel del Cabriel o que pueda haber problemas y gordos en Contreras... :Embarrassment: 




> puede que Contreras pase de los 450 hm3 para ir soltando porque tampoco pueden soltar a toco mocho y hacer problemas mayores. Quizás el muro no esté para soportar toda la presión del embalse lleno, pero quizás un tiempo determinado superar un poco de agua para soltarla con seguridad, eso si no creo que vayan a subir mucho el nivel de contreras ya se cuidaran de ello, pero algo mas de esos 444 hm3 si creo que puedan subir temporalmente para soltar el agua con seguridad.


Todo eso dependerá de la situación que se presente...

----------


## cantarin

Bueno pues semana a semana se va perdiendo margen de maniobra del máximo de su capacidad. El Amigo Contreras subirá otro hm3 o puede que 2 hm3 depende lo que pase lo que queda el fin de semana. Ya cuenta con 419 hm3 y puede que el lúnes a las 8 AM tenga casi 420 hm3 con lo cual nos quedan para el máximo de llenado 24 hm3... ¿Por muy mal año hidrológico que tengamos, que no va a ser asi, no va a recoger 24 hm3? Este será otro lleno.

Tiempo al tiempo y seguiremos hablando del amigo Contreras.

----------


## cabeza15

me parece increible que contreras esté ganando capacidad y no tenga margen de maniobra antes las lluvias que pueden venir estos días, me parece una ca**da antológica, esperemos que no pase nada.

----------


## Luján

> me parece increible que contreras esté ganando capacidad y no tenga margen de maniobra antes las lluvias que pueden venir estos días, me parece una ca**da antológica, esperemos que no pase nada.



Aún tiene  20 Hm³ de margen de maniobra, más que suficiente. Su cuenca receptora no es tan grande, ni con unos valores medios de precipitación como para que sea peligroso estar así.

Además, las probabilidades de que este año hidrológico sea como el anterior son escasas. Más bien será normalito.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> me parece increible que contreras esté ganando capacidad y no tenga margen de maniobra antes las lluvias que pueden venir estos días, *me parece una ca**da antológica, esperemos que no pase nada*.


Pues a mí no me lo parece, ahora mismo está al 93,5% o por ahí, tiene 20 Hm3 de maniobra, y todavía no estamos en plena época. Los márgenes de seguridad suelen ser de noviembre a marzo-abril. Seguro que bajará algo más antes del invierno y lo dejarán un poquito más bajo.

Además, si en vez de ser 450 el límite, sube hasta 460 en una avenida, estate traquilo que no le va a pasar nada.

Lo que no harán será almacenar ese agua, pero si sube un poco la cota por encima de ese margen, no pasa nada, poco a poco se le irá dando salida por el aliviadero que se hizo.

A ese límite, le habrán calculado sus correspondientes resguardos y demás supongo, por lo que, si sobrepasa un poco esos 450 Hm3, no creo que la presa se vaya a caer abajo de la noche a la mañana  :Embarrassment:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Coincido contigo F. Lázaro, está claro que tienen que tener sus resguardos, que se podrá subir un poco mas allá de esos 444 hm3 y de forma segura sin que la presa se vaya a caer y tener otra pantanada. Además hay que ver como está Tous, creo que este año va a recibir unos cuantos hm3 de Contreras, no se quedarán lejos los 100 hm3 o quizás me quede corto.

La seguridad de Contreras esta asegurada con ese pedazo de aliviadero que hicieron, no creo que venga tal avenida que no de tiempo a soltarla. 

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Bueno compis

Otra semana mas Contreras sube 1 hm3, pero la cuestión es que está saliendo 7,5m3/s como podemos ver en:

http://saih.chj.es/

Si esto sigue así, creo que van a tener que subir otra vez las salidas hasta los 20 m3/s como vimos en primavera. Ya solo le quedan 23 hm3 para estar al máximo de lo permitido. 

A ver si estas salidas hacen que Tous empiece a recuperar nivel, cesan las las salidas altas de agua, que actualmente se situan en 7,8 m3/s pero tendrán que disminuir digo yo.

El tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio.

un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno compis
> 
> Otra semana mas Contreras sube 1 hm3, pero la cuestión es que está saliendo 7,5m3/s como podemos ver en:
> 
> http://saih.chj.es/
> 
> Si esto sigue así, creo que van a tener que subir otra vez las salidas hasta los 20 m3/s como vimos en primavera. Ya solo le quedan 23 hm3 para estar al máximo de lo permitido. 
> 
> A ver si estas salidas hacen que Tous empiece a recuperar nivel, cesan las las salidas altas de agua, que actualmente se situan en 7,8 m3/s pero tendrán que disminuir digo yo.
> ...


No pasa nada... habrá que probar si funciona el aliviadero de Tous no???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cantarin

> No pasa nada... habrá que probar si funciona el aliviadero de Tous no???


Hola Federico

Me parece que si se debe probar, pero... cuando luego nos quedamos con el agua tan en las últimas, habría que aprovechar todo el agua que podamos en las vacas gordas para cuando llegen las flacas, pero bueno. Quizás este año Tous alcance el llenado porque va a recibir al menos 120 hm3 de contreras, y puede que me quede corto. Contreras en 2 años se ha recibido una media de casi unos 200 hm3 por año, asique... le dejamos en normalito y se nos queda por ahí.

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Bueno Parece que ya se han puesto manos a la obra en el desagüe, poco a poco va bajando. Salen 7,6 m3/s de Contreas y baja poco a poco, con lo cual quiere decir que sale algo más que lo que entra pero tampoco mucho más. Lo normal que estaba hasta que abrieron los aliviaderos en primavera era de 0,5 m3/s con lo cual quiere decir que esta soltando agua, eso sí  no es alarmante, llegó a los 22 m3/s en a principios de mayo.

Todo lo que suelta lo recoge Tous.

----------


## faustino

Digo yo que la susodicha presa del Collado tendrá al menos unos pilotes que se adentren cierta profundidad en el terreno., con lo que el monte situado al otro lado (donde no está el agua) algo podrá retener también e impedir que el muro se "parta" o deslice o lo que quiera que pase.

Me imagino además que, cuando el agua no llega a tocar el hormigon, sino que solo toca el "monte" es éste quien retiene el liquido, y por tanto quien so`porta la presión del agua; si el terreno es inestable, digo yo que este monte se deslizaria arrastrando consigo al muro, al estilo presa de Aznalcollar o similares.

Osea, si el monte soporta el empuje del agua, un posible muro construido en ese monte lo deberia soportar también; alguien lo aclara?

----------


## Luján

> Digo yo que la susodicha presa del Collado tendrá al menos unos pilotes que se adentren cierta profundidad en el terreno., con lo que el monte situado al otro lado (donde no está el agua) algo podrá retener también e impedir que el muro se "parta" o deslice o lo que quiera que pase.
> 
> Me imagino además que, cuando el agua no llega a tocar el hormigon, sino que solo toca el "monte" es éste quien retiene el liquido, y por tanto quien so`porta la presión del agua; si el terreno es inestable, digo yo que este monte se deslizaria arrastrando consigo al muro, al estilo presa de Aznalcollar o similares.
> 
> Osea, si el monte soporta el empuje del agua, un posible muro construido en ese monte lo deberia soportar también; alguien lo aclara?



El problema de Contreras no es el muro que conforma el dique del collado, sino los materiales sobre los que se encuentra asentado. Concretamente unas acrillas insetables que se encuentran a media profundidad, por debajo de los cimientos del muro.

Desconozco la forma de los cimientos, pero no necesariamente tienen por qué ser pilones.

Efectivamente, al ser el terreno lo inestable, si éste cediera se llevaría con él el muro.

Se ha estudiado la estabilidad de los materiales, y se ha comprobado que con un nivel de 420Hm3, la presión ejercida por el agua sobre el collado queda por debajo de la línea de peligro, con lo que no se producirá ningún deslizamiento.

----------


## cantarin

Bueno Contreras tiene un margen de maniobra ultimamente que se mueve entre los 425 y los 420 hm3, cuando sube sueltan mas y baja, cuando ya ha bajado dejan que vuelva a subir.

actualmente esos 423 hm3 que tiene actualmente suponen el 96,22 % con la capacidad actual de 440 hm3.

Mi duda puede ser como venga una gran avenida. Ciertamente el desagüe que hicieron funciona muy bien y salen creo que 300m3/s pero no se yo si eso no hará daño a las hoces del Cabriel.

No obstante como comenté al principio estan manteniendo muy bien el nivel de contreras entorno a esos 420 a 425 hm3 y que se mueve muy bien. Confiemos en que veamos alguna novedad en este embalse que tanto comentamos el año pasado y este año por desgracia las borrascas no descargan suficientemente por esta zona para que suba como el año pasado. A ver si vemos algo interesante en el próximo año 2011.

un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno Contreras tiene un margen de maniobra ultimamente que se mueve entre los 425 y los 420 hm3, cuando sube sueltan mas y baja, cuando ya ha bajado dejan que vuelva a subir.
> 
> actualmente esos 423 hm3 que tiene actualmente suponen el 96,22 % con la capacidad actual de 440 hm3.
> 
> Mi duda puede ser como venga una gran avenida. Ciertamente el desagüe que hicieron funciona muy bien y salen creo que 300m3/s pero no se yo si eso no hará daño a las hoces del Cabriel.
> 
> No obstante como comenté al principio estan manteniendo muy bien el nivel de contreras entorno a esos 420 a 425 hm3 y que se mueve muy bien. Confiemos en que veamos alguna novedad en este embalse que tanto comentamos el año pasado y este año por desgracia las borrascas no descargan suficientemente por esta zona para que suba como el año pasado. A ver si vemos algo interesante en el próximo año 2011.
> 
> un saludo.


Creo que son bastante más de 300m³/s.

Daño no hará más de lo que haría una riada de verdad.

----------


## JoseMHer

Supongo que mantendran el nivel actual de Contreras hasta que pase el riego de avenidas y sera entonces cuando busquen esos 440HM o incluso intenten subir algo mas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Supongo que mantendran el nivel actual de Contreras hasta que pase el riego de avenidas y sera entonces cuando busquen esos 440HM o *incluso intenten subir algo mas*.


No creo que lo suban más de eso...

Cuando han fijado más o menos ese límite, dudo que lo dejen subir de ahí  :Embarrassment:

----------


## emilio

ayer estuve por contreras y la verdad me tiene preocupado,estan soltando un chorro  de agua de miedo,no lo entiendo,esta a 422hm3,el tope son 445hm3,yen invieno,que nunca an soltado tanta agua,este invierno no paran de soltar,ahora que es cuando podrian recuperarse esos 23 hm3 que faltan para el tope,se suelta el agua,y eso que este invierno no esta cayendo la de agua que el pasado.....no se que decir,pero creo que aqui en el jucar no se sabe administrar el agua.

----------


## perdiguera

23 Hm3 es prácticamente el 5% de la capacidad que marca el límite de seguridad actual del embalse.
¿Porqué queremos que embalse todavía más?. Los embalses no se proyectan para estar siempre al 100% sino para regular las avenidas, y más con la capacidad de Contreras.
Y estoy seguro que volverá a llover en la zona y a recoger mucha más agua.
No creo que esté mal gestionado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ayer estuve por contreras y la verdad me tiene preocupado,estan soltando un chorro  de agua de miedo,no lo entiendo,esta a 422hm3,el tope son 445hm3,yen invieno,que nunca an soltado tanta agua,este invierno no paran de soltar,ahora que es cuando podrian recuperarse esos 23 hm3 que faltan para el tope,se suelta el agua,y eso que este invierno no esta cayendo la de agua que el pasado.....no se que decir,pero creo que aqui en el jucar no se sabe administrar el agua.


Hola emilio  :Smile: 

Bien, la capacidad de Contreras se ha fijado como cota NMN la 444 Hm3. Si tiene 422 Hm3, el embalse se encuentra al 95% de su capacidad con las nuevas condiciones, por lo que, ese nivel, en invierno, es muy alto, habrá que dejar un margen de seguridad para poder laminar posibles avenidas y que, en la medida de lo posible, no superen la cota 651 que es la que corresponde a los 444 Hm3 creo recordar.

Ese seguramente será el motivo por el cual se está soltando agua, para bajar un poco más la cota y dejar un margen de seguridad. ¿Cuánto? Pues los técnicos encargados de esa presa lo sabrán, pero vamos, normalmente las presas suelen dejar entre un 80 y un 90%, dependiendo de cada embalse, capacidad, cuenca, avenidas, etc.

Por lo que a mi juicio, desde luego, no está mal gestionado, sino todo lo contrario  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola emilio

Creo que Perdiguera y F. Lázaro te lo han explicado muy bien sobre el nivel de avenidas y seguridad. No obstante, aunque sabemos que el nivel máximo es de 444 hm3, si viniera una avenida que no pudieran recoger con seguridad, cosa que dudo, la presa del collado no por superar esa cota va a reventar y va a dar otra pantanda. Sino que la sensibilidad de la presa se resentiría. Por ello lo mantienen en ese nivel para manterner la opción de seguridad. Además ahora salen 15 m3/s pero el año pasado llegaron a los 25m3/s e incluso podrán salir mas, yo hablé de 300 m3/s el aliviadero y me dijeron que mas. en Cortes-Muela-Naranjero pueden resistir esa avenida y que baje para Tous que desde luego te lo coge con mucho agrado.

Que podamos ver en algún pico la presa por encima de los 444 hm3, puede ser, pero no va a durar mucho. Ademas como ya indique en post atras, me parece que lo estan gestionando bien porque la suben a 424 hm3 y la bajan poco a poco a 420 hm3 y suma y sigue. Además el 95% de la nueva capacidad no es mal dato, y si no lo tienen mas bajo es porque Contreras tienen capacidad supesta para mas de 800 hm3 y no se saldría el agua ni organizaría una riada. Además de que ha bajado muy poco este verano y eso reduce el nivel de recogida, no se puede tener todo.

Confio en que entre todos hayamos aclarado el tema. A mi me gustaría verlo mas lleno, pero no se puede, y antes los impoderables no queda mas que la racionalidad.

un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Sólo decirte lo que mis compañeros y que los embalses no están construidos para llenarse...
Su misión además de Abastecimientos, Riegos, Generar Electricidad...
Es Laminar Avenidas... Y llenos es imposible cumplir esa principal misión...
Saludos.

----------


## emilio

vale,quizs no ste mal gestinado en cuanto a bajar el agua por seguridad,pero hay algunas cosas que si estan mal hechas,como por ejemplo no haber reforzado la presa del collado cuando el embalse en 2006 estaba al 4%,se creerian que nunca se llenaria.....y en abril ya empezaron a soltar agua por un tubo para que no pasara de 444hm,cuando si esa obra que ya se sabia que se tenia que hacer se hubiera hecho,el embalse podria tener hoy kizas unos 100hm mas seguro,osea que ya vemos el agua que se a dejado de embalsar y que a desaparecido.

Por no hablar del tremendisimo bajon de agua en tous,hectometros de agua por un tubo perdidos o tirados,por que segun los comentarios,la presa tiene que asentarse o no se que rollazo....en fin....

Yo soy muy partidario de gastar lo minimo y de embalsar lo maximo,y si para eso hay tenian que haber reforzado,que lo hubieran hecho,he visto el embalse al 3%,incluso al 2,5% y lo que tenemos ahora lo veo extraordinario,hermoso y de un valor incalculable.

Un saludo y feliz año!!

----------


## Luján

> vale,quizs no ste mal gestinado en cuanto a bajar el agua por seguridad,pero hay algunas cosas que si estan mal hechas,como por ejemplo no haber reforzado la presa del collado cuando el embalse en 2006 estaba al 4%,se creerian que nunca se llenaria.....y en abril ya empezaron a soltar agua por un tubo para que no pasara de 444hm,cuando si esa obra que ya se sabia que se tenia que hacer se hubiera hecho,el embalse podria tener hoy kizas unos 100hm mas seguro,osea que ya vemos el agua que se a dejado de embalsar y que a desaparecido.
> 
> Por no hablar del tremendisimo bajon de agua en tous,hectometros de agua por un tubo perdidos o tirados,por que segun los comentarios,la presa tiene que asentarse o no se que rollazo....en fin....
> 
> Yo soy muy partidario de gastar lo minimo y de embalsar lo maximo,y si para eso hay tenian que haber reforzado,que lo hubieran hecho,he visto el embalse al 3%,incluso al 2,5% y lo que tenemos ahora lo veo extraordinario,hermoso y de un valor incalculable.
> 
> Un saludo y feliz año!!


Hacer obras en el dique del collado de Contreras no es tan fácil. No es como contruir un muro de 2x2m.

Ha yque hacer estudios, comprobar terrenos y ver si de verdad se puede hacer dicha obra.

Por aquí ya se ha comentado que han existido ya varios proyectos de refuerzo del dique, y que ningún ICCP se ha atrevido a firmar, por la alta responsabilidad y la baja garantía de efectividad.

Quizás, la única posibilidad sería tirar abajo el dique y hacer uno nuevo, quizás en arco, para llevar los esfuerzos hacia los laterales en vez de hacia abajo.


Otra posibilidad bien puede ser crear una nueva presa aguas arriba de la actual. F.Lázaro puede darte más detalles de este proyecto.


Respecto a Tous, en su caso hay dos variables a tener en cuenta: el uso del agua y los escalones de llenado.

En verano tiene que regar muchos campos de arroz, que tienen unas altas exigencias de agua (mucha superficie cubierta y con una tasa de renovación determinada) además de tener que mantener el nivel del agua en la Albufera.

En el caso de los escalones de llenado, Tous es una presa a la que tienen en extrema vigilancia, por lo que los procesos de control de la estructura sean quizás los más estrictos de toda España, y si hay que cumplirlos vaciando, pues se vacía.

Mejor eso a que pase algo malo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> pero hay algunas cosas que si estan mal hechas,como por ejemplo no haber reforzado la presa del collado cuando el embalse en 2006 estaba al 4%,se creerian que nunca se llenaria.....y en abril ya empezaron a soltar agua por un tubo para que no pasara de 444hm,cuando si esa obra que ya se sabia que se tenia que hacer se hubiera hecho,el embalse podria tener hoy kizas unos 100hm mas seguro,osea que ya vemos el agua que se a dejado de embalsar y que a desaparecido.


Eso no es tan fácil...

El terreno donde se apoya la presa del Collado es muy complejo y ya se han hecho varios estudios, los cuales, como dice Luján, ningún ingeniero se ha atrevido a firmar por las pocas garantías que ofrece...

Si hubiera alguna solución viable y que ofreciera garantías, crees que no se hubiera hecho ya?  :Wink: 




> Por no hablar del tremendisimo bajon de agua en tous,hectometros de agua por un tubo perdidos o tirados,por que segun los comentarios,la presa tiene que asentarse o no se que rollazo....en fin....


Pues no es ningún _rollazo_, es una fase muy importante de cualquier presa, la fase de carga de embalse (proceso de llenado). Es de vital importancia este proceso (todas tienen que pasarlo) puesto que hay que comprobar como se comporta la presa con las diferentes cargas del embalse.

Esta operación siempre hay que hacerla con lentitud, intentando hacerla con pequeñas elevaciones de la cota del embalse, poniendo especial atención al comportamiento del cimiento, elementos de impermeabilización y los materiales de la presa, dejando los tiempos necesarios para que la presa y los materiales se asienten a los diferentes niveles de carga, filtraciones, cuidando siempre, con gran atención del funcionamiento y lecturas de todos los aparatos de auscultación para comprobar que todo se ajusta a lo previsto y detectar cualquier anomalía que pudiera surgir y tomar las medidas correctoras que correspondan.

También se han de comprobar los elementos de desagüe de la presa para ver que todo está correcto y están preparados por si las circunstancias obligan a su uso.

Cuando una presa termina su proceso de construcción, eso no significa que "ale, a llenarla hasta arriba", hay que comprobar multitud de cosas, hay que dejar que la presa se asiente a los diferentes niveles del embalse, comprobar que todos los elementos de la presa funcionan correctamente, y que se cumplan todas las condiciones de seguridad exigidas.




> Yo soy muy partidario de gastar lo minimo y de embalsar lo maximo,y si para eso hay tenian que haber reforzado,que lo hubieran hecho,he visto el embalse al 3%,incluso al 2,5% y lo que tenemos ahora lo veo extraordinario,hermoso y de un valor incalculable.


Yo también soy partidario de embalsar lo máximo y gastar lo mínimo... faltaría más  :Embarrassment: , pero las cosas no son tan fáciles como parece, y no basta con echar ahí unos cuantos m3 de hormigón y ale... solucionado.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Tus explicaciones me recuerdan el curso de hidraúlica que hize el pasado año en Zaragoza... Una explicación de 10!!! Un saludo y espero que estés disfrutando de unas navidades geniales...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Reege  :Wink: 




> espero que estés disfrutando de unas navidades geniales...


Lo intento lo intento  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

En cuanto a desembalses no va mal la cosa, ya he visto a La Serena, Zújar, Orellana, Alange, Montijo, Los Molinos y Los Canchales desembalsando agua  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A ver si también acompañan de nuevo este año Cijara y García de Sola y año redondo jeje  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un abrazo amigo  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

> Tus explicaciones me recuerdan el curso de hidraúlica que hize el pasado año en Zaragoza... Una explicación de 10!!! Un saludo y espero que estés disfrutando de unas navidades geniales...


Hola Regue

hablando de cursos de hidráulica. ¿Dónde se entera uno de esos cursos? porque yo tengo ganas de asistir a un curso de hidrologia, de hidraulica, etc. que me gustaria tener mas conocimientos. Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues no es ningún _rollazo_, es una fase muy importante de cualquier presa, la fase de carga de embalse (proceso de llenado). Es de vital importancia este proceso (todas tienen que pasarlo) puesto que hay que comprobar como se comporta la presa con las diferentes cargas del embalse.
> 
> Esta operación siempre hay que hacerla con lentitud, intentando hacerla con pequeñas elevaciones de la cota del embalse, poniendo especial atención al comportamiento del cimiento, elementos de impermeabilización y los materiales de la presa, dejando los tiempos necesarios para que la presa y los materiales se asienten a los diferentes niveles de carga, filtraciones, cuidando siempre, con gran atención del funcionamiento y lecturas de todos los aparatos de auscultación para comprobar que todo se ajusta a lo previsto y detectar cualquier anomalía que pudiera surgir y tomar las medidas correctoras que correspondan.
> 
> También se han de comprobar los elementos de desagüe de la presa para ver que todo está correcto y están preparados por si las circunstancias obligan a su uso.
> 
> Cuando una presa termina su proceso de construcción, eso no significa que "ale, a llenarla hasta arriba", hay que comprobar multitud de cosas, hay que dejar que la presa se asiente a los diferentes niveles del embalse, comprobar que todos los elementos de la presa funcionan correctamente, y que se cumplan todas las condiciones de seguridad exigidas.
> 
> Un saludo.


Perfecta la explicación, en todo caso yo diría que en las presas de materiales sueltos, y Tous lo es, todavía se controlan más los distintos escalones de llenado y el margen de seguridad por el riesgo que conlleva un vertido por coronación.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Perfecta la explicación, en todo caso yo diría que en las presas de materiales sueltos, y Tous lo es, todavía se controlan más los distintos escalones de llenado y el margen de seguridad por el riesgo que conlleva un vertido por coronación.
> Un saludo.


Gracias perdiguera por el apunte  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Sobre tu pregunta sobre los cursos de hidraúlica, te diré que todos los años salen para personal laboral del MARM... y que a éste 2011, le pido realizar el de Dominio Público Marítimo Terrestre... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , ójala y tenga suerte y me lo concedan... un saludo

----------


## emilio

Gracias a todos por la explicacion,lo bueno del foro no es discutir,si no aprender,ya e aprendido otra cosa mas,lo unico que quizas me deja algo que decir es que supongo que medios hay y cosas mas dificile se hacen que reforzar la presa del collado...un saludo..

----------


## F. Lázaro

> lo unico que quizas me deja algo que decir es que supongo que medios hay y cosas mas dificile se hacen que reforzar la presa del collado


Por supuesto que habrá soluciones para el problema de la presa del Collado, como bien dices, estamos en la época de la ingeniería "casi imposible", realizando auténticas maravillas desafiando a las leyes físicas  :Embarrassment: ... pero hay que estudiar muy bien la medida a adoptar para la presa del Collado y comprobar que realmente sea viable, y ante todo, fiable y segura.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Por supuesto que habrá soluciones para el problema de la presa del Collado, como bien dices, estamos en la época de la ingeniería "casi imposible", realizando auténticas maravillas desafiando a las leyes físicas ... pero hay que estudiar muy bien la medida a adoptar para la presa del Collado y comprobar que realmente sea viable, y ante todo, fiable y segura.
> 
> Un saludo


Se te olvida la más importante para los políticos: que sea rentable. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se te olvida la más importante para los políticos: que sea rentable.


Cierto cierto  :Wink:

----------


## cantarin

Vuelve a bajar el amigo contreras, ahora a 418 hm3, con lo cual ya tiene margen para subir otra vez hasta los 424 hm3, un margencito que por ahora le ha ido bien, sube hasta los 424 hm3 y le bajan hasta aquí por ejemplo y volver a empezar otra vez...

¿Para cuando una avenida de 30 hm3 en una semana?... a ver si se anima un poco la cosa.

un saludo.

----------


## emilio

si,ojala dejen de soltar ya y empiezen a embalsar agua,para en abril llegar alos 450 del año pasado,ojala vengan lluvias,nieves etc etc etc y se ponga como el 24 de abril de 2010.

----------


## emilio

Hola amigos,estoy viendo la bajada de contreras...y esto por que es?a que se debe que en invierno esten pegandole este bajonazo?algun motivo especial?dejaran pronto de soltar agua?si alguien a leido algo o sabe algo lo puede explicar...un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Para una mayor veracidad en las estadísticas, y para mostrar fielmente la capacidad de la cuenca, creo que lo idóneo sería que si el embalse de Contreras nunca va a llegar, ni de lejos, a su límite por estos problemas no debería entonces de aparecer con la capacidad actual, sino con la máxima real que por seguridad puede contener.

----------


## Luján

> Hola amigos,estoy viendo la bajada de contreras...y esto por que es?a que se debe que en invierno esten pegandole este bajonazo?algun motivo especial?dejaran pronto de soltar agua?si alguien a leido algo o sabe algo lo puede explicar...un saludo


Resulta que en Levante apenas ha caído agua desde hace varios meses, y los cultivos hay que seguir regándolos al igual que hay que dar de beber a la población.




> Para una mayor veracidad en las estadísticas, y para mostrar fielmente la capacidad de la cuenca, creo que lo idóneo sería que si el embalse de Contreras nunca va a llegar, ni de lejos, a su límite por estos problemas no debería entonces de aparecer con la capacidad actual, sino con la máxima real que por seguridad puede contener.


En los datos oficiales (Ministerio, CHJ) aún permanece como capacidad máxima la de proyecto. Aún no la han modificado a la resultante del estudio de viabilidad. Así pues, En esta página, que se surte de los datos oficiales figura la capacidad de proyecto, pues sigue siendo la oficial.

Otra cosa es que haya que modificar los escritos oficiales. En cuanto eso suceda, se modificará aquí también.

----------


## San Ateo

Por lo que me contaron hace tiempo, la Comunidad de Regantes gestiona Contreras y Alarcón como un único embalse.

En función de las necesidades que tienen abajo (Tous), deciden que hay que soltar una cantidad de Hm3 cada semana. Luego, en función del nivel de Alarcón y Contreras, deciden de cual tiran.

Se me ocurre que, dado que Alarcón tiene mucho hueco todavía y Contreras está más lleno, están sacando todo lo que pueden de Contreras. Cuando ya tengan un margen de seguridad, empezaran a repartir con Alarcón

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por lo que me contaron hace tiempo, *la Comunidad de Regantes gestiona Contreras y Alarcón como un único embalse*.


No conozco la gestión que se realizan en esos dos embalses, por lo que tampoco puedo asegurar nada, pero dudo mucho que sean gestionados como un único embalse.

Primero, tanto Contreras como Alarcón son del Estado, y supongo que la gestión en los dos embalses las realizará la CHJ y ellos serán los que decidan las operaciones a realizar en cada uno de los embalses.

Y además, Contreras y Alarcón son unidades independientes, es decir, uno situado sobre el Cabriel y otro sobre el Júcar, así que dudo que los gestiones como un único embalse puesto que cada embalse tiene características diferentes.




> Se me ocurre que, dado que Alarcón tiene mucho hueco todavía y Contreras está más lleno, están sacando todo lo que pueden de Contreras. Cuando ya tengan un margen de seguridad, empezaran a repartir con Alarcón


Esto sí que lo veo más posible  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

En no se que hilo de foro se puso que los regantes aportaron dinero para la construcción de Alarcon, y supongo que en función de sus demandas la CHJ hará las pertinentes sueltas de caudal, eso me parece más verosimil que solo los regantes hablen y saquen el agua.

La bajada de Contreras tendrá un sentido y motivación, lo único que se me ocurre es que estando en el tiempo que estamos quieran tener un nivel mayor de seguridad por si viene una de esas semanas como el año pasado que suba 40 hm3 y no sea que nos salga de los límites de seguridad y les de miedo. En estas fechas eso es posible que ocurra y llegen avenidas que puedan dar como resultado los 40 hm3 o más, pero teniendo margen tampoco entiendo mucho que desembalsen.

Un saludo y seguro que tarde o temprano nos enteramos de las razones.

----------


## emilio

yo tampoco entiendo que esten soltando tanta agua en contreras,tous tiene 40 hm mas que el año pasado por estas fechas,no esntiendo aun por que (sin llover)por que este invierno no esta siendo como el pasado,de estar soltando agua de esta manera,la unica explicacion es que querran llenar tous y despues empezar a embalsar en contreras,pero....si una vez que llenen tous a este ritmo...entonces llueve...que hacemos...¿abrir compuertas y tirar el agua al mar?
Ojala cierren ya en contreras y empiecen a buscar el limite de 445 de una vez...que con el tiempo nunca se sabe.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> yo tampoco entiendo que esten soltando tanta agua en contreras,tous tiene 40 hm mas que el año pasado por estas fechas,no esntiendo aun por que (sin llover)por que este invierno no esta siendo como el pasado,de estar soltando agua de esta manera,la unica explicacion es que querran llenar tous y despues empezar a embalsar en contreras,pero....si una vez que llenen tous a este ritmo...entonces llueve...que hacemos...¿abrir compuertas y tirar el agua al mar?


Tal vez porque haya demanda aguas abajo de Contreras, ya sean riegos, abastecimiento a poblaciones, o usos industriales... o tal vez porque quieran bajar un poco el volumen de Contreras, pues está muy alto y como le de por llover... no tendría apenas margen de maniobra, y en invierno, debes dispones de un margen de seguridad o resguardo reservado para posibles aportaciones que se puedan producir y que además, te permita laminar las posibles avenidas que puedan presentarse  :Wink: 




> Ojala cierren ya en contreras y empiecen a buscar el limite de 445 de una vez...que con el tiempo nunca se sabe.....


No es buena idea buscar el límite de los 445, es decir, tener el embalse al 100%, al menos, hasta bien entrada la primavera  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

El pobre embalse de contreras continua su caida libre hasta no se sabe bien cuando. A ver si viene una borrasca y lo sube de golpe y porrazo hasta el máximo y podemos ver otra vez fotos de Contreras a su máximo explendor actual, porque al de antes habrá que olvidares.

saludos.

----------


## emilio

en esta cuenca ya se sabe...si no llueve...no hay agua...y si llueve...no se guarda...el año pasado fue genial en lluvias,este año no esta lloviendo nada,yo creo que es para que se lo pensaran un poquito,que ya an tirado mas de 30 hm3 desde diciembre.

----------


## Luján

> en esta cuenca ya se sabe...si no llueve...no hay agua...y si llueve...no se guarda...el año pasado fue genial en lluvias,este año no esta lloviendo nada,yo creo que es para que se lo pensaran un poquito,que ya an tirado mas de 30 hm3 desde diciembre.


El agua de Contreras no se tira, se usa de camino a los embalses de más abajo y allí puede guardarse. En Tous, por ejemplo. O incluso algo en La Muela, Cortes y El Naranjero.

Además, si no llueve, con algo habrá que regar, ¿no?

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

ciertamente Luján, creo que has dado en el clavo, lo estan embalsando en Tous, que está subiendo a parte de los caudales de los rios por lo que suelta Contreras. El año pasado al principio subía porque soltaban de Alarcón, y después por las lluvias y en último termino por Contreras cuando llegó al límite.

Igualmente tendrán que regar si no llueve, pero después de haberla visto así cuesta no verla y ver que baja. Madre mia cuando le pase eso a Entrepeñas!!! a mi me dará algo. Pero así son las cosas.

A ver si le entra una buena borrasca al Sist. Iberico y nos van llenando los embalses del Jucar, del Ebro y del Tajo que están en esas inmediaciones. Saludos.

----------


## emilio

si,ojala y se tire 15 dias lloviendo bien,y un buen nevasco de 70cm como el año pasado,ojala todos los inviernos fueran omo el pasado....

----------


## JESUSCONQUENSE-TEVERIENSE

Haber si llueve un poco, porque si no Contreras va de capa caida.

----------


## Luján

Este fin de semana o como mucho al comienzo de la próxima se esperan algunas precipitaciones y días después otras más. Pero, lamentablemente, serán de escasa importancia.

----------


## cantarin

Hola copis

Parece que ya ha recuperado 4 hm3, a ver si con un poco de suerte si respetan las salidas de ahora, que estan en el 0,5m3/s quizás si pueda recuperar un poco de brio el embalse, que de verdad como decis iba de capa caida. Ahora sube un poco que no está mal.

Seguiremos pendientes.

----------


## emilio

vamos para arriba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!que gusto da de ver los numeros azules en vez de rojos!!
ya va recuperando,ojala esta primavera sea lluviosa y no suelten mas de 0,6 que estan soltando.

Ojala lo veamos como el 26 de abril del 2010,una fecha historica en este embalse,que ami,personalmente me apasiona.

----------


## emilio

ya estamos en 420 hm3,que maravilla,ojala sigan estas lluvias y este tiempo,ahora es cuando el embalse gana capacidad en menos tiempo,ojala siga asi,y en mayo consiga otra vez esos 446hm3.

Que gusto da ir al embalse a pescar y notar que a subido,la proxima vez que vaya hare unas fotos espectaculares por dentro del embalse,por sitios que aqui nunca se an visto...solo me teneis que decir a quien se la mando para ponerlas bien,un saludo!!

----------


## Luján

> ya estamos en 420 hm3,que maravilla,ojala sigan estas lluvias y este tiempo,ahora es cuando el embalse gana capacidad en menos tiempo,ojala siga asi,y en mayo consiga otra vez esos 446hm3.
> 
> Que gusto da ir al embalse a pescar y notar que a subido,la proxima vez que vaya hare unas fotos espectaculares por dentro del embalse,por sitios que aqui nunca se an visto...solo me teneis que decir a quien se la mando para ponerlas bien,un saludo!!


No desees muchos Hm³ en este embalse. Recuerda que su capacidad útil es de 440Hm³.

Las fotos las puedes mandar a quien quieras, especialmente a cualquiera de los moderadores, pero te invito a que intentes subirlas tú mismo. No es tan difícil, y hay varias posibilidades.

En mi firma tienes un hilo con instrucciones y siempre puedes preguntarnos por privado.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Emilio

Ciertamente comprendo lo que sientes cuando ves subir el nivel de tu querido Contreras ya que me pasa a mi lo mismo con Entrepeñas. No obstante como ha dicho Luján su capacidad útil son los 440 hm3, que puede que si las cosas no van mal pudiera llegar a los 450 hm3, pero no creo que lo pasaran de allí por seguridad, ese dique de collado es un trauma para los ingenieros y antes de poner en peligro la seguridad, mas vale prevenir y abrirán los desagües para que suba Tous.

Pero las fotos desde luego las estamos deseando porque hace ya mucho tiempo que no vemos tal cosa de contreras y merece la pena verlas. Asi que te invito a que como Luján te ha dicho pinches en su firma y las subas, a todos nos ha costado pero lo hemos logrado. Además cuando ya has dejado el programa preparado es muy sencillo con el imagesh con la pantallita de las 17" y es subir una tras otra. Si tienes alguna duda preguntanos y te ayudamos.

Saludos.

----------


## emilio

Hombre,yo ya se que no lo pueden pasar de 440 por seguridad por que la presa del collado no aguantaria,por ese motivo el año pasado solo llego a 446hm3,el 26 de abril,y empezaron a soltar,si no,hubiera llegado mucho mas lejos.

Pero bueno,mejor asi,que suba a que lo bajen no?

Cuando vaya a pescar que ire pronto,hare unas fotos por partes interiores que aqui nunca se an visto muchas zonas del embalse que son grandiosas.

Cuando las vaya a poner si no me aclaro,me decis vuestro correo y os las mando y las poneis.
Se me acaba de ocurrir de hacer una quedada de gente de por aqui en contreras,en el embarcadero de villargordo,debajo del AVE,os gustaria???

Un saludo a todos...y que siga subiendo!!!!!

----------


## santy

> Hombre,yo ya se que no lo pueden pasar de 440 por seguridad por que la presa del collado no aguantaria,por ese motivo el año pasado solo llego a 446hm3,el 26 de abril,y empezaron a soltar,si no,hubiera llegado mucho mas lejos.
> 
> Pero bueno,mejor asi,que suba a que lo bajen no?
> 
> Cuando vaya a pescar que ire pronto,hare unas fotos por partes interiores que aqui nunca se an visto muchas zonas del embalse que son grandiosas.
> 
> Cuando las vaya a poner si no me aclaro,me decis vuestro correo y os las mando y las poneis.
> *Se me acaba de ocurrir de hacer una quedada de gente de por aqui en contreras,en el embarcadero de villargordo,debajo del AVE,os gustaria???*
> 
> Un saludo a todos...y que siga subiendo!!!!!



Hola Emilio, por mi cuando quieras, avísame y si puedo allí estaré, de todas formas si no cuadra por algún motivo, a ver si nos juntamos a dar unos lances por algún lado, que no estamos tan lejos.
Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Pos yo si sigo con  tanto tiempo libre me apuntaría para conocer el embalse que no lo conozco. Asi que es cuestión de ir hablándolo.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Para mí tendría que ser en fin de semana.

Según las fechas propuestas podré ir o no. Pero será más fácil que a la de Alange, por la distancia.

Yo no pesco (mucho) así que no llevaré caña.

----------


## emilio

Por ejemplo podriamos ir un domingo de mayo...no se cuando nos pongamos deacuerdo.
yo me llevare la barca y pegamos unos lances por ahi...la idea seria juntarnos alli,y poner una mesa y comemos alli todos juntos como colegas.
Ir dicendo dias que os vendrian bien...

----------


## Luján

> Por ejemplo podriamos ir un domingo de mayo...no se cuando nos pongamos deacuerdo.
> yo me llevare la barca y pegamos unos lances por ahi...la idea seria juntarnos alli,y poner una mesa y comemos alli todos juntos como colegas.
> Ir dicendo dias que os vendrian bien...


En mi caso dependería de las guardias, que aún no sé.

Te recomiendo que abras un nuevo hilo para la KDD-Contreras. Así se organiza mejor el foro.

----------


## Luján

Rescato el hilo porque hoy me he dado cuenta de que en los datos oficiales, al menos en el MARM, Contreras ya tiene el nivel disminuido al del desagüe intermedio.

http://sig.marm.es/93/ClienteWS/sncz...alores=8460021

----------


## Varanya

> Rescato el hilo porque hoy me he dado cuenta de que en los datos oficiales, al menos en el MARM, Contreras ya tiene el nivel disminuido al del desagüe intermedio.
> 
> http://sig.marm.es/93/ClienteWS/sncz...alores=8460021


¿Se va a actualizar también el valor en embalses.net?

Por lo que veo, en la página del SAIH de la CHJ todavía no han cambiado nada.

Este cambio tendría una repercusión importante en los valores de reservas de la CHJ.

Por ejemplo el 15-11-11 las reservas eran de 1619 Hm3 sobre 3336 Hm posibles (*48.53%*).

Si se modifica la capacidad máxima de Contreras de 852 a 445 Hm3 (445,42 exactamente) suponen 407Hm3 menos por lo que la capacidad de la cuenca quedaría en 2929 Hm3 y el porcentaje de ocupación a día 15-11-11 en *55.27 % (un 6,74 % más).*

Estos números harían todavía más injustificable el hecho de que a día de hoy se esté trasvasando a todo trapo.

En cuanto a la web, supongo que sería bastante lioso cambiar todas las gráficas.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> ¿Se va a actualizar también el valor en embalses.net?
> 
> Por lo que veo, en la página del SAIH de la CHJ todavía no han cambiado nada.
> 
> Este cambio tendría una repercusión importante en los valores de reservas de la CHJ.
> 
> Por ejemplo el 15-11-11 las reservas eran de 1619 Hm3 sobre 3336 Hm posibles (*48.53%*).
> 
> Si se modifica la capacidad máxima de Contreras de 852 a 445 Hm3 (445,42 exactamente) suponen 407Hm3 menos por lo que la capacidad de la cuenca quedaría en 2929 Hm3 y el porcentaje de ocupación a día 15-11-11 en *55.27 % (un 6,74 % más).*
> ...


La modificación del valor en esta web dependerá del Administrador, que ya ha sido informado.

De todos modos, tan sólo ha cambiado el valor en la ficha del embalse. En los datos del SAIH del Ministerio (así como de la CHJ) sigue con la capacidad de diseño: http://sig.marm.es/93/ClienteWS/saih...TRERAS|JUCAR|Y

Por otro lado, la reducción de capacidad de Contreras (y por ende la de toda la cuenca del Júcar) no cambia para nada la gestión del trasvase, por varias razones.

1.- El cambio en los porcentajes no indica nada. El volumen embalsado seguirá siendo el mismo, sea un 48.53% de la capacidad actual o un 55.27% de la corregida. Siguen siendo los mismos 1619Hm³ los embalsados.
2.- Contreras y su área de influencia de riego/boca no están en la zona de influencia del Trasvase, pues éste se destina a la cuenca del Segura. Contreras pertenece a la del Júcar. Concretamente al río Cabriel, afluente del Júcar
3.- Contreras ni siquiera está en la ruta del trasvase, que parte del Tajo, llega al Júcar en Alarcón como embalse intermedio, antes de la unión entre este río con el Cabriel, continuando hasta el Talave en el río Mundo.

----------


## Varanya

> Por otro lado, la reducción de capacidad de Contreras (y por ende la de toda la cuenca del Júcar) no cambia para nada la gestión del trasvase, por varias razones


Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero la gente se suele dejar llevar por los grandes números.

El 22-11-11 el Tajo tiene unas reservas del 58,05 %.
Para esta misma fecha las reservas del Jucar son del 49,01 %.
Si se corrigiera con el valor real de contreras las reservas ascenderían al 55,75 %.
En esas condiciones, comparando a nivel de cuenca, podría llamar la atención que se trasvase de una que está al 58 a otra que está casi al 56 %.

Pero si comparamos con las reservas de los embalses de cabecera, todavía es más llamativo.
Buendía: 612 de 1639 hm3 (37,34 %).
Entrepeñas: 461 de 835 hm3 (55,21 %).
E+B: 1073 de 2474 hm3 (43,37 %).

Se está trasvasando agua desde una subcuenca que está al 43 % a otra que está al 55 %. Bien es cierto que el resto de la cuenca del Tajo está en bastante mejores condiciones (pero por que no le afecta tanto el trasvase).





> 1.- El cambio en los porcentajes no indica nada. El volumen embalsado seguirá siendo el mismo, sea un 48.53% de la capacidad actual o un 55.27% de la corregida. Siguen siendo los mismos 1619Hm³ los embalsados.


Totalmente de acuerdo.




> 2.- Contreras y su área de influencia de riego/boca no están en la zona de influencia del Trasvase, pues éste se destina a la cuenca del Segura. Contreras pertenece a la del Júcar. Concretamente al río Cabriel, afluente del Júcar


De acuerdo en casi todo. ¿No hay una parte del trasvase que se destina al Jucar (Por supuesto desde Alarcón)?




> 3.- Contreras ni siquiera está en la ruta del trasvase, que parte del Tajo, llega al Júcar en Alarcón como embalse intermedio, antes de la unión entre este río con el Cabriel, continuando hasta el Talave en el río Mundo.


Mi único comentario es que debido a la limitación de Contreras, todo lo que supere los márgenes de seguridad no podrá contenerse allí y tendrá que continuar hacia Tous, donde ,una vez que finalice todo el proceso de pruebas de carga (no se cuantos escalones pueden quedar), se mantendrán niveles mayores a los actuales. Por supuesto Tous tendrá que vaciarse también para mantener márgenes de respaldo y demás, regar arrozales, renovar el agua de la albufera...

Esto indirectamente afectará a Alarcón, que no tendrá tanta demanda para llenar Tous y podrá mantener niveles mayores.

Bueno, no se si me explico suficientemente bien, quizás me exprese de forma enrevesada.

Tampoco es que quiera hacer un ataque frontal al trasvase, ni hacer demagogia con los números. Simplemente quiero resaltar datos que pueden parecer llamativos. Mi postura es bastante parecida a la de Cantarín y muchos otros. Trasvase sí, pero cuando sea necesario y mientras tanto mejor guardar las reservas en E+B.

Saludos

----------


## Varanya

No hagáis caso de mi anterior mensaje.

Acabo de darme cuenta de que falla conceptualmente por la base, a pesar de que Luján ha intentado sacarme de mi error.

Las comparaciones realizadas no tienen ningún sentido ya que en todo caso tendrían que hacerse entre el Tajo y el Segura y no el Júcar.

Discupar por mis divagaciones, deben ser efectos secundarios del resfriado que tengo.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> No hagáis caso de mi anterior mensaje.
> 
> Acabo de darme cuenta de que falla conceptualmente por la base, a pesar de que Luján ha intentado sacarme de mi error.
> 
> Las comparaciones realizadas no tienen ningún sentido ya que en todo caso tendrían que hacerse entre el Tajo y el Segura y no el Júcar.
> 
> Discupar por mis divagaciones, deben ser efectos secundarios del resfriado que tengo.
> 
> Saludos


Aparte de eso, Varanya, sigo diciéndote que debes mirar los volúmenes totales, no los porcentuales, ya que los porcentajes llevan al error de decir que en un sitio hay más agua que en otro (porque tiene más porcentaje) cuando la verdad es todo lo contrario.

----------


## perdiguera

Hace mucho tiempo ya, más de dos años, inicié este hilo http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php/1973  el cual sólo tuvo una respuesta de nuestro amigo y maestro Xuquer.
A lo mejor es posible que a algunos les haga falta mirarlo alguna vez, por ello os lo pongo aquí.
Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Ciertamente va siendo hora de que actualicen el nivel, porque modifica muchos porcentajes con eso, y no es lo mismo estar al 55% de su capacidad que al 48%. Espero que nuestro administrador vea las cosas aquí dichas y puedan producirse el cambio.

un abrazo.

----------


## Luján

> Ciertamente va siendo hora de que actualicen el nivel, porque modifica muchos porcentajes con eso, y no es lo mismo estar al 55% de su capacidad que al 48%. Espero que nuestro administrador vea las cosas aquí dichas y puedan producirse el cambio.
> 
> un abrazo.


En el boletín hidrológico que da el ministerio aún conserva el volumen de diseño y, como aquí se usan esos datos oficiales, pues no se modificará en tanto no hagan lo propio en el boletín.

Por otro lado, los porcentajes son engañosos. Da exactamente igual que Contreras (o la cuenca entera) esté al 40% con la capacidad de diseño, a que esté al 80% con la "oficiosa". El volumen de agua embalsada es el mismo.

----------

